# The Ark in Kentucky.....



## specialk (Mar 8, 2017)

anybody been to see it?....thinking of a road trip the next few weeks.....


----------



## MX5HIGH (Mar 8, 2017)

https://arkencounter.com


----------



## specialk (Mar 9, 2017)

just like to find out if anyone has been.....good reviews on google......


----------



## Huntinfool (Mar 20, 2017)

My inlaws have been to see it.  Said it was amazing.


----------



## ambush80 (Mar 20, 2017)

They have dinosaurs in it.


----------



## ambush80 (Mar 20, 2017)

Pretty cool

http://www.nydailynews.com/news/national/dinosaurs-aboard-new-noah-ark-article-1.2703170


----------



## T.P. (Mar 21, 2017)

My sister and her family went and said it was pretty awesome.


----------



## specialk (Mar 21, 2017)

thanks for all the replies!


----------



## Flash (Jun 27, 2017)

Jeffriesw said:


> visit the Ark encounter and the Creation Museum.



 We went this past week to both.  Enjoyed them.  The size of the Ark is amazing, be sure to watch the videos if you go.  If you go be sure to stop and read/look at all of it. Lot of information.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 11, 2021)

OK... so has anyone been in the past 3 or 4 years?  I am thinking about loading up and heading north for a few days, where it is hopefully gonna be a wee bit cooler. I have wanted to see this since I heard about them building it.


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Jun 11, 2021)

Went about two/three years ago ...

Well worth visiting .. fourth level should be open by now.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 11, 2021)

BriarPatch99 said:


> Went about two/three years ago ...
> 
> Well worth visiting .. fourth level should be open by now.



how long would you allow to see it?  I understand there is 2 parts there?  The ark and a museum?


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Jun 11, 2021)

Did not go to the museum part ..
We spent about five hours time inside ...it was crowded the day we went ...

I would allow at least that much time if you really want to read and watch the videos ... maybe even more ... 

Did I say it was full of people!!


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 11, 2021)

I was just on their website.  Says kids 10 and under are free this year


----------



## Doboy Dawg (Jun 11, 2021)

We’re going in July to the Ark and Museum.  We’re planning full days for each.  The museum has a planetarium that does a special show about creation.

The Stargazer Planetarium only operates this special show four times a year.  We managed to get tickets to this show also.


----------



## Flash (Jun 11, 2021)

NE GA Pappy said:


> how long would you allow to see it?  I understand there is 2 parts there?  The ark and a museum?


 I would give myself a day to see the ark, it didn't take us that long though, I tried to read most of the stuff plus like one person said they were adding more.  It wasn't that crowed when we went so we didn't have to wait to see anything.   
  The museum was up the road a piece, we went there in the morning and seems like we were heading out by lunch. Maybe before.   

We hit this place on the way home too, 
I enjoyed it as well
Home - The Museum Of Appalachia


----------



## Duff (Jun 12, 2021)

4-5 hours or so to see the ark. There is a petting zoo that my little one enjoyed also. We didn’t do the museum


----------



## Doboy Dawg (Jul 14, 2021)

The Ark Encounter was awesome

Inside midship

I read the Fourth level was supposed to be a 1200 seat restaurant.  It is not open, perhaps another casualty of COVID?

I enjoyed the Ark much more than the Creation Museum.  They were both good, but the Ark was much better.


----------



## specialk (Jul 15, 2021)

where did ya'll stay?


----------



## Doboy Dawg (Jul 15, 2021)

specialk said:


> where did ya'll stay?



Dry Ridge, Kentucky for the Ark and Lawrenceburg, Indiana for the Creation Museum.  We stayed close to the Museum because we were there from 10am-3pm and again from 9pm to midnight for the Stargazer Planetarium show.


----------



## Flash (Jul 17, 2021)

Everyone should see the ark, if memory serves me correct, the Bible has a description of the measurements.  Some debate the actual meaning of the cubits (unit of measurement) given in the Bible.  Basically there are three schools of thought on how large the ark would have been.       The Kentucky Ark was built using the SMALLEST of the three, so it could have been much larger than this one. 

 BUT most of our children's books have a picture of a small boat with animals hanging out all over the place, which can destroy/question ones faith.   the Kentucky Ark paints a much truer picture IMO


----------



## Milkman (Jul 17, 2021)

Added both of these attractions  to my bucket list. ??


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 17, 2021)

Milkman said:


> Added both of these attractions  to my bucket list. ??


The restaurant at the ark is really good for a buffet!!!!!!!!!


----------

